# My Vintage Digital Watches



## bajker71

Hi all

My Elektronika b6-02 "Made in SSSR"


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Nice, do you have any others?


----------



## bajker71

Of course ChromeFreeDisco. 
Seiko M 159-5000, year 1977


----------



## sleeky

Both stunning, and in fantastic condition!

I really wish you could get re issues of the seikos!


----------



## roverguy78

The closest thing to a re-issue so far has been the SBPG001. It did a nice job of combining retro style with modern functions.


----------



## bajker71

Seiko M154-5009, year 1978


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

The watches in your collection really are in fantastic condition.

Here are some of mine:


----------



## bajker71

Nice watches.


----------



## bajker71

Casio TS-1200, module 515, one of the first temperature watches from Casio, its from 1983. This watch can display temp in °F and °C.


----------



## bajker71

Two Elektronika b6-02 watches with 3 mm thick mineral glasis. They are one of a kind.


----------



## pjc3

Surely two of a kind?


----------



## bajker71

Certainly, this forum is monitored around the world so if anyone has some of the same, please upload a picture. I will be delighted to see. If no one have same then enjoy in my uniqe Elektronikas. ;-)


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

What's the deal with 3 recessed buttons on the side of the electronica?


----------



## bajker71

This is a settings buttons. When you press top button then reset "second" to zero. Middle button is for minute setings. And down button is for hour setings.


----------



## bajker71

Citizen lcd 59-1017, year 1977


----------



## serge70

Awesome watches in NOS condition,totally amazing!!

Thanks for sharing everyone,very jealous of these vintagers..


----------



## bajker71

Thanks serge70 for comment! ;-)


----------



## Okapi001

First Iggy Tee and his Space Age Collection and now Bajker - Belgrade looks like a great place for collecting vintage watches


----------



## bajker71

Yes, welcome to Belgrade...


----------



## bajker71

Seiko A135-5000, year 1980


----------



## bajker71

Elektronika 5 "Made in SSSR"


----------



## Charlie247

Brings back memories....I remember a pupil having the red lcd, one button and the time would illuminate for about 5 seconds, after the first few days of demonstrative delight the battery was flat. A new digital watch was graded on how many buttons it had, but the pièce de résistance was a musical alarm.


----------



## veracruz

bajker71 said:


> Elektronika 5 "Made in SSSR"
> 
> View attachment 1403539


So how many buttons does it have then - two, the one at the bottom and one recessed at the top, or are all of these things buttons? Also, I love the A135 and M154 Seikos - such sublime designs.

If I succed in finding it, I'll post my first watch, which I got when I was about four years old (1984) - a small, not much more than 20mm if memory serves, red digital with some sort of an astronaut-boy on the dial. I loved it to bits, and one evening, I nearly fainted with joy when I discovered that it had a *LIGHT*.


----------



## dougcee

Wow, I thought I was the only one in the world interested in vintage Seiko LCD watches, very nice pieces, all of them! :-!


bajker71 said:


> Seiko A135-5000, year 1980
> 
> View attachment 1399459
> View attachment 1399460
> View attachment 1399461


----------



## Iggy Tee

I had the opportunity to see in live all Bajker71s watches, I can say that all in a total mint condition...


----------



## bajker71

Seiko C153-5007. It is the first calculator from Seiko. This one is from 1978.


----------



## bajker71

Beautiful Tissot LCD, year 1976. I like this watch!


----------



## Popoki Nui

Wow!! Awesome watches, bajker71! And ChromeFreeDisco, too! Some stunning and unique pieces in your collections. If you'd like, I can post some of mine.

Thanks for the look!

~Sherry.


----------



## dojo_b

bajker71 said:


> Seiko A135-5000, year 1980
> 
> View attachment 1399460


Noob question: I've been pondering what makes Seiko vintage digitals look so cool, and one thing that contributes is that grill-looking thing above the watch face. What if anything does it do? Is it a speaker?


----------



## bajker71

Popoki Nui I'll be glad to see your watches in this topic , go ahead.

dojo_b that it is very loud speaker, which wakes me up every morning...


----------



## bajker71

Elektronika with mesh bracelet...


----------



## bajker71

Seiko 0531 - 0010, year 1976


----------



## veracruz

You're a man of great taste - and great resources. At any rate, I salute you and please keep 'em coming.


----------



## bajker71

Thanks veracruz for comment.


----------



## bajker71




----------



## Drof

Superb stuff! Some really nice unusual pieces. Any idea what your collection is worth?


----------



## bajker71

For me my collection is a priceless... ;-)


----------



## Popoki Nui

One of my latest finds:















Vintage Seiko O634-5019. World's first digital chronograph, ca 1975.

~Sherry.


----------



## Iyonk

bajker71 said:


> View attachment 1555480
> View attachment 1555481


What a fantastic vintage! luv it! it looks awesomely prestine!


----------



## bajker71

Thanks guys, in my opinion Seiko O634-5019 is one of the most beautiful digital watches.


----------



## bajker71

Vintage Elektronika 6 - "Сделано в CCCP" ;-)


----------



## blueb4sunrise

your collection is great. All your digitals are in fantastic looking condition. must have taken you a while to find such nice examples.


----------



## bajker71

blueb4sunrise tnx for coment. Not all watches were in good condition so I had to be restored. ;-)


----------



## felipefuda

Thanks so much for sharing!!!!!!

The eletronika is awesome!!!!!!!!!

sent from my razr hd


----------



## bajker71

Tnx Felipefuda, I love Elektronika watches!

Today, Elektronika 5 ;-)


----------



## bajker71

Today Tissot lcd ;-)


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

bajker71 said:


> Vintage Elektronika 6 - "Сделано в CCCP" ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1577648


Nice, is that a Vacuum Florescent Display?

Here's my digital clock - Nixie Tubes!


----------



## bajker71

Beautiful Nixie!!!

Yes, it is Vacuum Florescent Display. Here's one of my Elektronika digitals with Vacuum Display.


----------



## bajker71

These days I wear this beautiful watch Seiko 0531-0010. ;-)


----------



## Iggy Tee

Your Elektronikas are fantastic, and there is one that is almost impossible to find, giga rare gold tone with maroon dial, holy grail of LCD watches...


----------



## bajker71

Incredible piece, congratulations Iggy... ;-)


----------



## bajker71

Seiko 0439 - 4019, year 1977


----------



## bajker71

Orient Quartz LCD, year 1975 - 76


----------



## bajker71




----------



## bajker71

Seiko A031-5019 
First Seiko alarm LCD, year 1977...


----------



## bajker71

Here are some new pictures from my wrist. ;-)


----------



## Trypsin

Awesome watches. How is finding parts for them? I have been looking at an older casio, but a bit worried about the headache it might be to fix it.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Citizen Promaster Windsurfing D28A


----------



## Black5

bajker71 said:


> Of course ChromeFreeDisco.
> Seiko M 159-5000, year 1977
> 
> View attachment 1379056
> View attachment 1379057
> View attachment 1379061
> View attachment 1379062
> View attachment 1379063
> View attachment 1379064
> View attachment 1379065


My father had one of these.
It stopped working one day and not sure what became of it...

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## booest

Salute to collectors that can keep their digital watches in good working conditions


----------



## bajker71

Thanks for compliments friends, all replacement parts I find on a local flea market...

soon come more fantastic LCD watches for enjoy...


----------



## joedigital

here are a bunch of my digitals and also a Phasar Bull Head .. I have no idea where/when it came from I have never been able to find another reference of it on the internet but it is big and cool looking.


----------



## bajker71

Nice watches.


----------



## Vornwend

Great collection. What are the first 2 watches on the top row? ( left side)


----------



## 1afc

What is going on here??

Most of these watches look like NOS! Excellent quality. 

I still have a Seiko Digi Alarm from around 1970s. 

I hated that watch because it just would not stop working and I wanted to buy another watch. 

Then I was too cheap to buy another till the first one broke but I eventually succumbed.

Interesting comparison that I also had an Orient of around the same age and the Seiko is way more efficient with the battery.


----------



## joedigital

Vornwend said:


> Great collection. What are the first 2 watches on the top row? ( left side)


Hi Vornwend, the top left one is a Citizen Anadigi Temp and the second one from the top left is a Seiko H239 Silverwave


----------



## Cobia




----------



## Rico Kay

I had one when I was a kid and I've been looking to replace it for years, but I can't remember who made it - anyone remember or have a picture?



Charlie247 said:


> Brings back memories....I remember a pupil having the red lcd, one button and the time would illuminate for about 5 seconds, after the first few days of demonstrative delight the battery was flat. A new digital watch was graded on how many buttons it had, but the pièce de résistance was a musical alarm.


----------



## AVC0002

I want every one of those watches. What an awesome collection.


----------



## AVC0002

mine isn't a vintage. but it's vintage inspired (or something) haha


----------



## bajker71

Seiko 0534-5023, year 1977...


----------



## bajker71




----------



## bajker71

Casio Casiotron R-16, year 1975...


----------



## Diggs84

I love these old two button Seiko LCD watches. Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajker71




----------



## Deity42

What a fantastic collection!

What is the secret to their incredible condition? Are you searching high and low for NOS or are you extremely experienced and skilled in polishing and maintaining them?


----------



## bajker71

If I was to tell you how they are in such incredible condition, it wouldn't be a secret anymore. I am just joking there is going be a few more watches soon.


----------



## xevious

I think he finds them NOS. Those don't look restored to me. Beautiful examples, *bajker*. :-!


----------



## yankeexpress

From 1999, MRG-1100 is the only all titanium Frogman ever issued.


----------



## Black5

Citizen Time-Track Ana-Digi from 1982









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## JohnM67

All the nostalgia in this thread!

Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## F91

Impressive collection!

I found a modern day watch that has a similar vintage style (but too bad the face is not metal). The forum is saying I can't post a link because I don't have enough posts, but you can google Casio B640WD-1AVEF for more info.


----------



## F91

I think it is amazing that the true successor to all these great digital watches of the past is the Casio A158W and it is only around $20 for it. That is the real reason why these thick metal digital watches are not made any more. They are not as good as the Casio A158W, which is cheaper and thinner than these old technology vintage watches. Technology has moved so far beyond so now you don't even need to make a thick LCD watch in order for it to be good. And it costs only $20 too.

But I do hope one day Casio makes a metal version of the A158W (currently the case is painted plastic, only the strap is metal). I will definitely pick one up if they make a fully metal version. It is worthy upgrade to a true classic.


----------



## bajker71

*Citizen Scientific Calculator watch 49-9315*

This is a holy grail among the calculator watches Citizen 49-9315 early model produced 1977 year.


----------



## xevious

bajker71 said:


> *Citizen Scientific Calculator watch 49-9315*
> 
> This is a holy grail among the calculator watches Citizen 49-9315 early model produced 1977 year.


Very nice! I like the "steam punk" styling of this watch. It reminds me of the old early 20th century movie "Metropolis." While it's peculiar having the buttons on the periphery, it certainly does create more screen real estate. So you can have larger digits and more information displayed, over the more conventional approach used by other companies like CASIO and SEIKO. Once you get that subconscious memory of where digits are located, your time to operate equations is faster. And in reality, you'd never do an inordinate amount of calculations using the watch. It's there are a periodic supplement... and therefore, a little more cumbersome interface is OK.


----------



## yankeexpress

Scored this old H101 Marlin. Going to fit a new bracelet soon.


----------



## F91

repost


----------



## James Haury

bajker71 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My Elektronika b6-02 "Made in SSSR"
> 
> View attachment 1377291
> View attachment 1377292
> View attachment 1377293
> View attachment 1377294
> View attachment 1377295
> View attachment 1377297
> View attachment 1377296


That looks well made.


----------



## bajker71

Elektronika watches have specific character and represent the spirit of the Soviet Era. They are charming because of their simplicity and characteristics.


----------



## F91

bajker71 said:


> Elektronika watches have specific character and represent the spirit of the Soviet Era. They are charming because of their simplicity and characteristics.
> 
> View attachment 12738845
> View attachment 12738853


I agree, I say Casio and Elektronika are going in different directions when it comes to design and function.

I really do like the 4 digit display versions of the Elektronika watches you have shown, very minimalistic and unique.


----------



## F91

I found this pic online, it seems they come in different colours too:


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

1977 Fairchild LCD (apparently 'the poor man's omega') & a later Junghans 11/4021.


----------



## Bruno Stroszek

*Swissic Chronolympic*









Microma


----------



## d_rocketeer

Here's one not seen too often: a late 70s Lambda with a very unusual 'integrated' strap. Amazingly the functions all work including the little bulb light. The lcd display is slightly faded but still legible.


----------



## Black5

Citizen Crystron 41-9010 
The first Ana-digi model released in 1978.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Black5

And here it is with some friends.

My vintage Citizen Ana-Digi's
From left

41-9010 - 1978
Timetrack - 1982
New Wingman C080 - 1987










Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Deputy Dave

I love me some digitals and "dressy digital" is a niche that is HUGELY lacking today. I like those vintage Elektronikas... Short of the old Omegas its kind of sad (from an admittedly American POV b-) ) that one of the best looking "dress" digitals is an old Soviet model...

*I'm hopefully getting close to retiring early next year-maybe I need to start a watch company-rugged solar digitals for outdoor use and models for casual dress would be my bread and butter. *


----------



## Drewdoog

yankeexpress said:


> From 1999, MRG-1100 is the only all titanium Frogman ever issued.


Not sure if its still for sale, but there is one in the For Sale Forum.


----------



## journeyforce

Here are some of mine


----------



## wtma

Some of mine...


----------



## Black5

Recently acquired.
M158-5009
Needs a bit of a polish and to source an original bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Black5

Looks better now that is has the correct bracelet repaired and installed.

Still got to tackle polishing the case and crystal a bit though.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## WatchNut22

Humbly conquering the world, one watch at time.

Horologically yours,

Rick


----------



## DBCMan

Data Banks with a more traditional style bezel


----------



## Badger18

My 1970s Novus.


----------



## DBCMan

CompuChron


----------



## Chascomm

Do you know what year your Compuchron was made?


----------



## DBCMan

It appears to be Circa 1982 for that particular CompuChron.

As it turns out, there were a few different brands utilizing that module and case. There is a seller right now selling NOS gold versions of that watch and a few other variants.


----------



## Chascomm

DBCMan said:


> It appears to be Circa 1982 for that particular CompuChron.


Why I ask is that I had one very similar, branded CompuChron, but with a diffferent grille above the dial (if I remember correctly). I bought it used in 1982, and it was I would guess about two years old then. It was a different colour scheme (blue around the outer dial, I think) and the reflector behind the LCD was that coarse-grained sort that older digitals had.


----------



## hoss

Looking at all those LCD watches brings back memories of when the late great John Holmes wore watches like this in all his movies.


----------



## asifbeg1

Here's my collection


----------



## Stephen2020

I bought these two Le Gant branded Seiko/Hamazawa watches. I'm wearing the one on the left right now. I sold the other one, with a new battery fitted.


----------



## ned-ludd

I found this fairly battle-scarred Citizen Crystron LC in a goodwill shop today for less than $10.









It needed a new battery and a thorough clean of the case plus removal of all the previous owner's DNA from the _Speidel_ stretchy bracelet, which is probably original to the watch.

The serial number 51200xx places it around 1975 but I can't tell exactly what model it is. On the back it says _CITIZEN WATCH CO. JAPAN 4-095260TA GN-4-S 60-7061 GP_.


----------



## Chascomm

Score! I never find cool stuff like that in op shops.


----------



## Black5

ned-ludd said:


> I found this fairly battle-scarred Citizen Crystron LC in a goodwill shop today for less than $10.
> 
> View attachment 14697815
> 
> 
> It needed a new battery and a thorough clean of the case plus removal of all the previous owner's DNA from the _Speidel_ stretchy bracelet, which is probably original to the watch.
> 
> The serial number 51200xx places it around 1975 but I can't tell exactly what model it is. On the back it says _CITIZEN WATCH CO. JAPAN 4-095260TA GN-4-S 60-7061 GP_.


Nice find.
One of the very early ones for Citizen...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------

